# engine type Ruston



## gg89220 (Jan 6, 2017)

hello
engine 4 times
bore 24 mm
stroke 30mm
the first pieces


----------



## kvom (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice start! :thumbup:


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello
Parts, crankshaft, cams, tippers


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 14, 2017)

Looking great so far.


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello
The sequel with the valves, the oiler


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 28, 2017)

hello
Parts, tanks, pot, casings


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice engine and excellent workmanship.
:thumbup::thumbup:
Gail in NM


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 30, 2017)

Some very nice work there. That's an interesting engine and I like all the little fiddly details.

Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 10, 2017)

hello
Carburettor, flywheel, and lighting


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 15, 2017)

hello
the engine is finished,photo and video
@+
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIcad76Tf04[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 15, 2017)

You do beautiful work. Well done!


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 20, 2017)

I like your engine very much !


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 21, 2017)

What an interesting design. I like it, and you have made a marvelous job of building it.


----------



## michael-au (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice workmanship , great looking engine


----------

